
Ask HN: Are there some teamplay(pvp) AI games out there? - rhlala
Is there a game where you can train AI who need cooperate&#x2F;teamplay for win?<p>I am not interested in Pve(player vs environement) games,<p>I would like a game where i can program a team of bots, playing against another team of bots.<p>CounterStrike GO competitive 5v5 games would be awesome, unfortunately is it not an option, as a big hardware setup will be needed, (3d game) 
Thank you
======
rhlala
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J39h5o-m1EI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J39h5o-m1EI)
maybe overcooked, It can be playing by 4 people locally 2v2, in the same
computer. I would like something with simpler grafics, there is no game made
for what i want?

